# Paranormal



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

So what are everyone's views of this. I'm a believer. My first wife passed away when we were 25 years old. I beleive to this day that she is still with me and my family in our home. I had a reading years ago and was told there were 3 presences in my home. First being my wife, second and older woman and a male. We have had thing happen that we can't explain at home. Anyone else have experiences?

We're tentatively having someone over October 1 to do readings if we can get 10 people, which I think we have. I have spoken with this woman before and she was spot on with various things happening at the time.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else, but I can tell you some stories about when I lived in an old farm house out in the country. I am A FIRM believer that something can take place in the "Other Side".


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> So what are everyone's views of this. I'm a believer. My first wife passed away when we were 25 years old. I beleive to this day that she is still with me and my family in our home. I had a reading years ago and was told there were 3 presences in my home. First being my wife, second and older woman and a male. We have had thing happen that we can't explain at home. Anyone else have experiences?
> 
> We're tentatively having someone over October 1 to do readings if we can get 10 people, which I think we have. I have spoken with this woman before and she was spot on with various things happening at the time.



Wow, Doug, this is very interesting. Please let me know how this works. I am very curious about this


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

Steve,

I am a believer and always have been. I've experiences stuff here at home and also elsewhere. Friday morning before my wife woke up I was signed into work, my son Josh was sleeping on the couch. I hear "Joshy" coming from the steps, he sits up, looks toward the steps as if he is looking for someone who called him, I get up thinking my 4 y/o is awake and coming downstairs but no, she is sound asleep in bed and never budged per my wife. Wierd things happen. I have stories galore... of things that have happened.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> Wow, Doug, this is very interesting. Please let me know how this works. I am very curious about this



If you're interested in coming over let us know via pm. She charges for this so hopefully we will get enough people.


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> If you're interested in coming over let us know via pm. She charges for this so hopefully we will get enough people.



I would love to come to this but we have an anniversary party to go to on the 1st.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> I would love to come to this but we have an anniversary party to go to on the 1st.



Bummer. I'll let you know how it goes, if it goes...


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Bummer. I'll let you know how it goes, if it goes...



Thanks, I was talking to Mike about this and he is more than willing to come but did not want to participate, lol, he has had experiences in his past and says that is enough for him. He is 3/4 Irish and I believe Irish seems to be more aware of the "other world"


----------



## Mikael (Sep 18, 2011)

As a paranormal investigator myself *and a member of the TAPS Family group* I would recommend that all readings should be taken with a grain of salt, if taken at all, i would recommend NOT relying on readings and seances*. I have seen many charlatans in the field and those who charge we feel are only out for money. Psychics can say what they want, but without no data or proof to back it up, it really lends no hand..and it can also provide false hopes in the folks who seek out these psychics for some piece of mind. As an investigator, when we are called upon clients, we go in looking for facts and to what is really going on. A lot of people who claim to be mediums or psychics can easily obtain any prior knowledge and use that at a later time in your presence. When it comes to the world of paranormal We HAVE to be skeptical it is our role we need to keep otherwise we are believed EVERYTHING we are told. If you feel you may be having activity going on in your home, I can help you find a reputable group to come in and help you out and it will NOT cost you a single penny. I'm sorry for stepping on anyones toes on this thread but as serious as I am in this field of research I feel its my place to let know whats going on. I am only saying this for the well being of the client.


----------



## Mikael (Sep 18, 2011)

hey Doug!
I noticed you are in Pittsburgh. THIS IS GOOD!! There is a group out there i am VERY good friends with i can get you in touch with them and they can come out to your place! you will need to fill out a form for investigation, *if you are the homeowner and can give full permission for an investigation that's great, if you rent, would need the actual property owners permission* but these guys can help you out. a WONDERFUL group of people and the best part is you will GET results and not have to pay for anything!!! let me know if you are interested!



Mikael


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mikael said:


> As a paranormal investigator myself *and a member of the TAPS Family group* I would recommend that all readings should be taken with a grain of salt, if taken at all, i would recommend NOT relying on readings and seances*. I have seen many charlatans in the field and those who charge we feel are only out for money. Psychics can say what they want, but without no data or proof to back it up, it really lends no hand..and it can also provide false hopes in the folks who seek out these psychics for some piece of mind. As an investigator, when we are called upon clients, we go in looking for facts and to what is really going on. A lot of people who claim to be mediums or psychics can easily obtain any prior knowledge and use that at a later time in your presence. When it comes to the world of paranormal We HAVE to be skeptical it is our role we need to keep otherwise we are believed EVERYTHING we are told. If you feel you may be having activity going on in your home, I can help you find a reputable group to come in and help you out and it will NOT cost you a single penny. I'm sorry for stepping on anyones toes on this thread but as serious as I am in this field of research I feel its my place to let know whats going on. I am only saying this for the well being of the client.



I understand your position and it is one that is acceptable. I know what I have experienced here, and those things that have been experiences by others in my home. I would not go in search of someone. This person is someone who is a friend of the family who I have had past experiences with. I may have to get in contact with you if further information is needed.

Thanks for your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Mikael (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely! I'm here whenever you need me, bud!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

Doug, As I said, I have many stories. 

1. Before I lived in the house in question, my girlfriend an I went there to see my cousin at xmas time. We went to the door and heard music playing very softly. Knocked on the door and someone said " Come on in". the door was locked. We went to the swing outside and waited until my cousin came home.

My cousin stated that it was a guy named Luke (spirit) that had been around for a long time.

2. One night we were in the same house and I had put toast in the toaster for the late night breakfast we to getting ready to have. After a weired sound, both pieces of toast JUMPED out of the toaster and landed perfectly on a plate next too the toaster.

3. I lived in this house for about six months after that. Came to the conclusion that as long as you believed "Luke" was there real everything was alright. I had quest HE MEN and women that would get up in the middle of the night and haul tale it.

4. This is the most troubling: I had a date that was sitting with me in th living room. All ofg a sudden we heard footsteps coming down the stairs. I told my date that waas Lukle and it wasn't anything to woory about. She said no it's not. I said he wants you to believe he is here and if you do everything will be alright. She FLIPPED. I FLIIPPED. We ran out to the car and realized the car was all the way out back at the chicken pen we flipped.

I can tell you other strories such as the time I went back 1 year later and had the bjesues scaried out of me.

So yea... I am a firm believer there is something else out there.


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a total believer! When me and my first wife bought our first home we knew that we weren't the only ones there. We would hear footsteps coming down the steps or in the upstairs hallway. Our washer & dryer was in the basement and once we went down there in the morning and the washer had finished and even went through the spin cycle and when we found it the lid was up and they won't run unless it's closed. Another time we were to take our 4 year old to get pictures taken and could not find but one of his shoes. We set it on the kitchen counter as we looked for the second that we didn't find so we stopped at a store on the way and bought him another pair. When we got home the one was still on the counter and the other was right in the middle of the living room floor as we got home and opened the door. There were so may instances other then just these few. 
I also saw my first wife having a conversation in the middle of the night with her deceased grandmother sitting on the edge of our bed. This freaked us both out because when it was over I turned on the light and their was an indent in the bed where her grandmother was sitting.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a mess. 

The grammer and spelling is nothing what I posted.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

mxsteve625 said:


> What a mess.
> 
> The grammer and spelling is nothing what I posted.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

I guess someone else had a hand in that.

Goog one Dan


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

There it ent agiasn Goog vs Good


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am not not going to reply to this post anymore. Something is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 19, 2011)

I would have to say i don't dis-beleive it, and that i have questions about it... 
I prefer factual - rational, basis for inclusion or ultimate disclusion..therefore i keep an open but wary mind...

In our own experience, my younger brother passed 2 years ago this month, from an accident at work... he had a son born 2 months later... we keep this chid as much as possible and are very close to him. from infancy he would appear to be talking/paying attention to, someone/something..always above him..like when laying in his bed....my wife notices it the most... I told her to quit looking for it... i tease her about it,....but who knows??


----------



## Mikael (Sep 19, 2011)

on past investigations, we have had things happen that leave us scratching our heads, but to come out and fully say 'it was a ghost' would only be a way..for us, to say we haven't looked at all possible avenues. There was this one particular place we investigated that had 4 floors, basement, main, 2nd and top. One of my teammates was walking up in there and called me up about 15 minutes after he arrived up there. He didn't want to tell me anything, but what i noticed was a cold spot in of of the 4 small rooms connected via a hallway. the cld spot went away and i would walk around and go to the next room and then the next only to find the cold spot again, then it would go away and would go into another room and the spot was there, accompanied by hair standing on end and such...only again...to go away. finally after a couple minutes, i told my investigator 'is it a moving cold spot?' he said thats exactly what what was happening. we walked into one room together...then something happened. now, when we investigate, we have multiple devices for collecting data while in an area, having more helps collaborate during a later time. well after this 'event' happened we both said to one another lets not tell each other what just happened. We finished up and went downstairs everything being recorded on audio and video as we progressed. Once downstairs, I dropped all my gear at the main base and walked off alone so he could tell them what happened, then someone came for me and brought me back and i told my side of the story to see if our stories matched..and sure enough it did....when we walked into the one room, right behind us, we heard a females voice, what it said though...we have no idea...what could it have been? we listened back on our recorders and it was only faint on each device, but to us...it was clear as day. I will say this though...there were NO women present for the investigation.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe this is why my wine keeps disappearing ...


----------



## JohnT (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe that the most practicle and simple explainations are the correct ones. Paranormal experiments were (at one time) carried out by the government itself, but have been dropped as nothing could be proven and results showed that no such effects exist. 

I do not discount the possibility, but firmly doubt it.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 20, 2011)

My latest experience with the weird happened a couple weeks ago at the Lake Placid NY Farmer's market where I sell wine. A woman had been setting up next to me all season and all of a sudden would set up elsewhere. I asked the market manager about it and he told me that "Sally" had told her there was an older lady spirit who sat on the bench behind us and sucker her positive energy up. I shrugged it off and laughinly later taunted her (spirit) I had been having a record day so far after an hour and a half. I boasted to the spirit "If you are sucking my energy keep it up. I'm having a great day" I did not sell another bottle of wine all day after that.


----------



## buddy (Sep 20, 2011)

grapeman said:


> My latest experience with the weird happened a couple weeks ago at the Lake Placid NY Farmer's market where I sell wine. A woman had been setting up next to me all season and all of a sudden would set up elsewhere. I asked the market manager about it and he told me that "Sally" had told her there was an older lady spirit who sat on the bench behind us and sucker her positive energy up. I shrugged it off and laughinly later taunted her (spirit) I had been having a record day so far after an hour and a half. I boasted to the spirit "If you are sucking my energy keep it up. I'm having a great day" I did not sell another bottle of wine all day after that.



You could have told that woman that you have "spirits" in your bottles.


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2011)

grapeman said:


> My latest experience with the weird happened a couple weeks ago at the Lake Placid NY Farmer's market where I sell wine. A woman had been setting up next to me all season and all of a sudden would set up elsewhere. I asked the market manager about it and he told me that "Sally" had told her there was an older lady spirit who sat on the bench behind us and sucker her positive energy up. I shrugged it off and laughinly later taunted her (spirit) I had been having a record day so far after an hour and a half. I boasted to the spirit "If you are sucking my energy keep it up. I'm having a great day" I did not sell another bottle of wine all day after that.



Well like I said sounds like you are going to spend a lot of time in the corner, lol, now the spirits are putting you there.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 20, 2011)

I have heard my share of "ghost" stories......

I have a complete open mind and wouldn't diss any spirit!


----------



## Affe (Sep 21, 2011)

I kind of share Bobp's viewpoint -- I prefer the rational, cold, hard facts. I feel that any belief in ghost and spirits lends to the perception of such things -- i.e. believers will see/hear ghosts where non-believers will not.

It's really quite amazing what the human mind is capable of convincing itself. False pregnancies (pseudocyesis), blindness/paralysis, AIDS/HIV, Jerusalem Syndrome, and RHS (Retired Husband Syndrome) are a few "mind over matter" conditions that have been noted to affect multiple people.


----------

